# Mud Room Lockers - Plans and advice



## trex74 (Jun 22, 2018)

Has anyone attempted to build lockers or cubbies for a mud room? I have a customer that has kids and would like me to quote and build a piece. What would be the difficulty level on a scale of 1 to 10? Does anyone have any reference plans that would simplify what I need to achieve? I appreciate the feedback.

T-REX


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't find them all that difficult to build, depends on what you are comfortable with. Have the homeowner send you some pictures of styles they like, size it to the room, figure your materials and labor, sign contract, cash check, drink beer, repeat lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280carpenter (Nov 10, 2016)

Mudroom lockers are good fun. Here's a plan set I drew up. I hope it's helpful.







If you've made cabinets before, they're pretty simple and can be simpler than this. If you're crunched for time, you could order cabinets and build them in.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've built a couple


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Just ask the customer what they want. 2 different styles, each customer was happy. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hhhhhhhh puke green.......

sorry.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

This is my mud room

If this is what your talking about I'll send you the plans. I'm sure I have a plan and cut list from last year when we built the house. Of course being a contractor, I did not make a lookbook for my own house so I don't have the plan in front of me. LOL.

If it's what your talking about I'll find the plans









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Hhhhhhhh puke green.......
> 
> sorry.


How about it is part of this kitchen project. It is her favorite piece in the entire job. She told me she wishes it was in her living room. There is no accounting for taste. 

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmiurVGB

Tom


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the he'll out of the kitchen


tjbnwi said:


> How about it is part of this kitchen project. It is her favorite piece in the entire job. She told me she wishes it was in her living room. There is no accounting for taste.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmiurVGB
> 
> Tom


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I like the he'll out of the kitchen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Hickory is an interesting wood.

Scraps from that are what I made the TV stand out of. 

Tom


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I swore to God I would not use Alder for my house, so sick of it. Planned to use quarter-sawn white oak or hickory. 

Every cabinet in my house is alder. Even the entertainment center. LOL


tjbnwi said:


> Hickory is an interesting wood.
> 
> Scraps from that are what I made the TV stand out of.
> 
> Tom


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I swore to God I would not use Alder for my house, so sick of it. Planned to use quarter-sawn white oak or hickory.
> 
> Every cabinet in my house is alder. Even the entertainment center. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I've yet to do an Alder cabinet. 

Here I use QSWO and a lot of maple for the paint grade stuff. Back home paint grade is considered "low class crap".

Tom


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The Tuscany thing was big here for a long time. Lot of stain grade Alder. Most of it to blotchy. That's why my painters did a two color stain on my cabinets to even them out.

It seems like all the houses we do under half a million are stain grade Alder still, might get lucky and get some Oak every now and then.

Everything over half a million is paint grade now. Sometimes paint grade with a faux finish. That contemporary Farmhouse thing is pretty big here


tjbnwi said:


> I've yet to do an Alder cabinet.
> 
> Here I use QSWO and a lot of maple for the paint grade stuff. Back home paint grade is considered "low class crap".
> 
> Tom


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> How about it is part of this kitchen project. It is her favorite piece in the entire job. She told me she wishes it was in her living room. There is no accounting for taste.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmiurVGB
> 
> Tom


Oh I believe you. The big house project I did last year she had the weirdest tastes in colors. That Stratton Blue Island with the Bubinga slab on top, red and blue-green was not my favorite combination.

And she picked a Swan White which has a heavy green tone to it, another of my not favorite colors she picked. As long as they are happy.

Green is down on my list of favorites in colors.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jaws said:


> I swore to God I would not use Alder for my house, so sick of it. Planned to use quarter-sawn white oak or hickory.
> 
> Every cabinet in my house is alder. Even the entertainment center. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Use to be called poor man's cherry. Not it's an expensive wood.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jaws said:


> The Tuscany thing was big here for a long time. Lot of stain grade Alder. Most of it to blotchy. That's why my painters did a two color stain on my cabinets to even them out.
> 
> It seems like all the houses we do under half a million are stain grade Alder still, might get lucky and get some Oak every now and then.
> 
> ...


Red Oak is 1950-70s around here.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

White oak is nice. Hate red oak


Leo G said:


> Red Oak is 1950-70s around here.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

QSWO is nice. I can deal with White Oak. I agree about the Red Oak.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I had to use Alder because I had 18 sheets of it in the shop. LOL.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280carpenter (Nov 10, 2016)

Jaws said:


> White oak is nice. Hate red oak
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


If you get a good deal on red oak, try bleaching it with oxalic acid. It takes the orange hues out and give you a lot more finishing options.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use the 2 part bleach. Pretty much makes it white.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> I've yet to do an Alder cabinet.
> 
> Here I use QSWO and a lot of maple for the paint grade stuff. Back home paint grade is considered "low class crap".
> 
> Tom


Around here Oak cabinets are considered dated and they get replaced with white shaker. :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

5280carpenter said:


> If you get a good deal on red oak, try bleaching it with oxalic acid. It takes the orange hues out and give you a lot more finishing options.


Have you tried a grey stain after bleaching with oxalic acid?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

A return air grill with a Filter maybe for the masonry and other actually "dirty" workers...

Outlets placed for boot dryers.

Really like the laundry in the Mud room....
If you are getting dirty every day, consider a separate or older clothes washer for work clothes.

Rugs and tile/hard wood?

Old school wash tub for cleaning, pre-cleaning shoes, boots rubbers, and clothes?

Slipper holders for the truly anal, guests and residents.
Ceiling fan or force air to dry coats and gear, maybe a dehumidifier in monsoon climes. Drip pans in snow country for kids play gear, boots.

A Head to Toe mirror pair for final check prior to meeting the public.

A gun safe or two,

Hidden garbage can.

Message board?

Key safe/ library.

Emergency lighting?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Around here Oak cabinets are considered dated and they get replaced with white shaker. :whistling


My wife won’t allow me to date.....

I think I’m going to get real tired of white Shaker door cabinets real soon.

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Been sick of white for about 3 years now.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Leo G said:


> Been sick of white for about 3 years now.


That’s what she said.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Around here Oak cabinets are considered dated and they get replaced with white shaker. :whistling


Yup, here as well. That honey oak was standard in the 90s it seems.

I like oak on floors, but I don't really like it for cabinets. Although I'm sure you guys have done work with oak that would change my mind

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

"free" multi million dollar business model for my CT "friends"

Slip-on cabinet door and box faces, or reversible door slabs, wood on one side, painted on the reverse.....

ALWAYS in style?

Don't even tell momma they are reversible...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hinge holes.

(bubble bursts)


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Leo G said:


> Hinge holes.
> 
> (bubble bursts)


Caulk.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Hinge leafs out of sight.  remove same during change over...some what like a book jacket with the 5 side included, open towards floor or ceiling, out of normal eye-line.

maybe a little rubber cement in the larger areas that might bow outwards...

The 3 dee wood work would have to be mostly bas-relief? i.e. carved out of a flat surface on the door and draw panels.

A metal U-shaped clip would make holding the veneer faces tight to all the opening much easier, the clips mostly hidden by the door and draw faces when closed...

I might build a example on my shop roll-around tool box....:thumbsup:

? Has anyone installed a walk in cooler(S) as cheaper then a pair of industrial grade fridge and freezer ?


----------



## Willoughby4 (Dec 6, 2017)

As with anything just talk about what they need. Tall boots? Umbrellas? Fishing poles? Last one I did


----------

